# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  AirMagnet

## ted007

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα...

Πάντως μιας και είδα οτι εβγαλε νέα εκδοση....

η οποία από οτι λεει κανει πολλα περισσότερα απο το netstumbler....

ας του ρίξουμε μια ματιά  ::  

επίσης υπάρχει και έκδοση για PocketPC....

http://www.airmagnet.com/products/laptop.htm

Μάλλον θα το δοκιμασω το ΣΚ...  ::

----------


## mojiro

το θεμα δεν ειναι να ειναι καλυτερο αλλα τσαμπα, απο
οτι ειδα και για demo σου ζηταει registration. ελεος πια.

αν θες πολυ καλυτερο, υπαρχει το airopeek

----------


## DVD_GR

οντως σπαστικο,εγω παντως θα το δοκιμασω να δω τι παιζει..

----------


## DVD_GR

τωρα το ειδα ... πολυ φτωχη λιστα υποστηριξης..




Supported Wi-Fi Cards
Last Updated: 8/1/2004
Handheld Analyzer
Cisco 

* Cisco Aironet 352 (AIR-LMC352 or AIR-PCM352)

AirMagnet 

* AirMagnet Wireless (Original and Mercury) Compact Flash Card
(EL-2511CF) ( NL-2511CF)

Laptop Analyzer and Surveyor
Cisco 

* Cisco Systems 350 802.11b PCMCIA wireless LAN adapter (AIR-LMC352, AIR-PCM352)
* Cisco Systems 350 mini PCI wireless LAN adapter (MPI350)
* Cisco Systems a/b/g Wireless Adapter AIR-CB21AG-A-K9

NetGear 

* NETGEAR WAG511 802.11 a/b/g wireless adapter
* NETGEAR WAB501 802.11 a/b wireless adapter
* NETGEAR WAG511v2 802.11 a/b/g

IBM 

* IBM ThinkPad Mini PCI a/b/g (Atheros AR5212 based chipset)

Nortel 

* Nortel Networks 802.11 a/b wireless adapter 2201

3 Com 

* 3 Com 802.11 11a/b/g Wireless PC card (3CRPAG175)

Enterasys 

* Enterasys a/b/g RoamAbout CB-500AG



Proxim




* Proxim ORiNOCO 802.11 a/b/g ComboCard Gold (8480-XX)
* Proxim ORiNOCO 802.11 a/b ComboCard Gold (8460-05)



AirMagnet






* AirMagnet wireless cardbus adapter Super A/G
(NL-5354CB PLUS Aries2)
* AirMagnet trio 802.11 a/b/g wireless adapter (NL-5354CB)
* AirMagnet dual band 802.11 a/b wireless adapter (NL-5254CB)


αν και εχει αρκετες γνωστες...

----------


## mojiro

ωστοσο intel δεν εχει, που εχει το netstumbler...

οποιος το δοκιμασει ας μας πει αν αξιζει αν το πληροσουμε....

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ ένα έχω να πω και όποιος το καταλάβει... ποιο είναι το ζώο που κάνει ουαααααααργκ ααα ουαααααργκ στην Σαντορίνη....

ρε να μην έχω ένα wav να το περιγράψω..

----------


## papashark

Oμιλείς για τον όνο αγαπητέ μου συνφορύτη ?  ::  

(το συνφορύτη θυμίζει κάτι από συμφορά)  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

> Εγώ ένα έχω να πω και όποιος το καταλάβει... ποιο είναι το ζώο που κάνει ουαααααααργκ ααα ουαααααργκ στην Σαντορίνη....
> 
> ρε να μην έχω ένα wav να το περιγράψω..


lol lol
και το μουλαρι καλο ειναι...

----------


## nantito

> το θεμα δεν ειναι να ειναι καλυτερο αλλα τσαμπα, απο
> οτι ειδα και για demo σου ζηταει registration. ελεος πια.
> 
> αν θες πολυ καλυτερο, υπαρχει το airopeek


To airopeek, πέρα από το ότι δεν είναι ούτε αυτό freeware, σου ζητά να αλλάξεις τους drivers της κάρτας για να συνεργαστούν, πράγμα εκνευριστικό...

----------


## DVD_GR

εγω δεν εχω καταφερει να χρησιμοποιησω το airopeek... μαλλον
για αυτο το λογο..  ::  
αλλα φαινεται να εχει δυνατοτητες.

----------


## nantito

> εγω δεν εχω καταφερει να χρησιμοποιησω το airopeek... μαλλον
> για αυτο το λογο..  
> αλλα φαινεται να εχει δυνατοτητες.


Με τί κάρτες;

----------


## DVD_GR

εχω μια hp ορινοκο silver και μια linksys g και μετα την εγκατασταση μου βγαζει αυτο για το οτι δεν βρηκε και για αλλαγη οδηγων και τα εγκαταλειπω εκει....

----------


## nantito

> εχω μια hp ορινοκο silver και μια linksys g και μετα την εγκατασταση μου βγαζει αυτο για το οτι δεν βρηκε και για αλλαγη οδηγων και τα εγκαταλειπω εκει....


Ψάξε στη βοήθεια και βρες για το άν οι κάρτες σου υποστηρίζονται από το πρόγραμμα, και μετά έχει αναλυτικές οδηγίες για τους drivers. 

Δεν μεταφέρει και ένας mod τα τελευταία ποστ μας μιας και είναι άσχετα...

----------


## LeChuck

To AirMagnet το εχω registered και σου αλλαζει και αυτο τον driver ακομα και αν ειναι στις υποστηριζομενες καρτες. Τον driver του IBM Laptop μου τον αλλαξε και απο τοτε μου μαμιεται το Cirond Winc  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Εγώ ένα έχω να πω και όποιος το καταλάβει... ποιο είναι το ζώο που κάνει ουαααααααργκ ααα ουαααααργκ στην Σαντορίνη....
> 
> ρε να μην έχω ένα wav να το περιγράψω..


Τέτοια κυκλοφορούν και στα φόρα που τα πήρε η κατηφόρα ... στο Ημεροβίγλι, στη Σαντορίνη λέω. Και αφοδεύουν πολύ και όπου να ‘ναι, τα χαριτωμένα μου.  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> The AirMagnet LaptoP ANALYZER is the industry's most advanced stand-alone solution for wireless security and troubleshooting. Built from the ground up to meet the challenges of 802.11a/b/g WLANs, the AirMagnet Laptop provides a direct automated analysis of any WLAN, proactively detects over 120 network problems, and delivers a set of active wireless troubleshooting tools that simply aren't available anywhere else. The result, is an invaluable network management tool that gives IT professionals a transparent view into Wi-Fi and provides everything they need to quickly pin down any network problem.
> 
> AirMagnet Laptop ANALYZER 5.0
> 
> Security
> Security is the most fundamental requirement of any network, and AirMagnet provides all the tools you need in a single application that goes anywhere. With the AirMagnet Laptop Analyzer you can:
> Immediately identify Rogue Devices using multiple methods.
> Physically locate and remove Rogues using the Find Tool.
> Insure every device in the network conforms to your security policy with support for WPA, 802.11i, 802.1x, VPNs, LEAP, PEAP, TKIP, MIC, FAST, WEP or others.
> ...

----------

